# Best base for lather?



## cindymeredith (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi all,
The current soap base I'm using is just not lathering all that well, it's just a normal opaque glycerin soap base.  I was looking at wholesalesuppliesplus and they seem to have a great goat milk soap base but I'm a leary as to whether or not it will lather well.

Does anyone use a M&P base that results in a really great lather or is there anything I can add to the base to help it lather better?

Thanks!


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 11, 2009)

No matter what I add to my bases they lather a lot! I buy from wsp.


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 11, 2009)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> No matter what I add to my bases they lather a lot! I buy from wsp.



Good to hear...thank you!


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 21, 2009)

*Hey*

If you want lather try plain white sugar. Probably 1/2 cup sugar to 1-2 lbs. soap. I really don't measure the sugar.      Hope this helps!  :wink:


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Hey*



			
				I love soap! said:
			
		

> If you want lather try plain white sugar. Probably 1/2 cup sugar to 1-2 lbs. soap. I really don't measure the sugar.      Hope this helps!  :wink:


Wow...I'd never heard this. I'll have to try it. Thanks!


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 21, 2009)

*Yep*

The soap bases i use already lather but i prefer unlimited lather so hence the sugar.  It isn't good for eating but soap and scrubs it does great!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 22, 2009)

SFIC has a shaving soap base you can use straight or cut 50/50 w/ the base of your choice.


----------



## carillon (Mar 24, 2009)

I've used clear Stephenson's from the Chemistry Store and I was impressed by the lather it made.


----------



## moondancer (Mar 31, 2009)

I use all Stephenson's bases and so far they all have good lather. I get mine through New Directions in Canada.


----------



## naomiheck (Apr 5, 2009)

I've tried many bases (and gone broke as a result).  Here's how I rank the lather (I like tons of thick creamy bubbles):

1.  SFIC low sweat (natural)- I think it's better than their regular natural
2.  WSP ultra white (contains SLeS)
3.  WSP goat milk (contains SLeS)

I didn't include other natural bases because I can't stand the sweating in humid weather, and using a drying box is a PITA.

When comparing bases, I always cut off a piece from each block and try them in the shower side by side.  First without a bath puff (the true test since a puff will make lather with almost any soap), then with a puff.  I note how long the lather lasts (away from direct water spray) before dissipating.

Not too scientific, but works for me.  HTH

Naomi


----------



## carolynp (Apr 5, 2009)

Can you guys tell me what company the letters stand for in your previous posts on where to buy base, and also does the sugar melt down enough in the base to not feel grainy?


----------



## naomiheck (Apr 5, 2009)

WSP= Wholesale Supplies Plus

SFIC=SFIC  Just google SFIC soap base, and it will come up with several suppliers.  I got mine directly from the company (large order), but I've also gotten it from Peak Candle Supply.


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 5, 2009)

carolynp said:
			
		

> Can you guys tell me what company the letters stand for in your previous posts on where to buy base, and also does the sugar melt down enough in the base to not feel grainy?



I use the creamy goats milk base from WSP (wholesalesuppliesplus.com) which provides a really nice lather...so I haven't had to try the sugar.


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 10, 2009)

I love the bases from WSP, any one lathers very well.

I also love the ones from Essentials by Catalina. They are in California and have extemely reasonable shipping to east coasters like me.  I had 40 lbs arrive in two flat rate boxes.  It lathers great.


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes the sugar will melt in the soap, just add after it is all ready, when you would add fragrance


----------



## OnceUponATime (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Hey*



			
				cindymeredith said:
			
		

> I love soap! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you try it out Cindy?  I've got a batch of soap scented with a sandalwood EO mix.  I put shea butter, stearic acid and kaolin clay in it but it hardly had ANY lather at all!!  I was thinking of remelting and adding the sugar and a bit more EO to make up for it being reheated.


----------



## cindymeredith (May 18, 2009)

I didn't try it because I found a great base that has really good lather on its own. It's the creamy goats milk from WSP. Haven't had to add anything to it but FO and some color stabilizer and it gets rave reviews!


----------



## studioalamode (May 18, 2009)

naomiheck said:
			
		

> I've tried many bases (and gone broke as a result).  Here's how I rank the lather (I like tons of thick creamy bubbles):
> 
> 1.  SFIC low sweat (natural)- I think it's better than their regular natural
> 2.  WSP ultra white (contains SLeS)
> 3.  WSP goat milk (contains SLeS)



What is SLeS - I see it often, but don't know what it is.


Since we're on the subject of effects of ingredients, how can you make your scent last longer.  I think I purchased high quality scents, but they seem to be fading.  I don't know if that's because I didn't put enough in OR if it is poor fo.   I thought I read somewhere that there is an additive for keeping the scents strong and fresh.


----------



## OnceUponATime (May 18, 2009)

cindymeredith said:
			
		

> I didn't try it because I found a great base that has really good lather on its own. It's the creamy goats milk from WSP. Haven't had to add anything to it but FO and some color stabilizer and it gets rave reviews!



That's great!  I think I've been on their website though and I don't think they ship to Canada...

I've been buying my base from CANWAX because they're close by but the base doesn't have a lot of lather.


----------



## gcfanca (May 30, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have to try out the sugar.


----------



## Christianbeauty (Jun 11, 2009)

I am sure you already know this by now---but WSP has great soap bases.

I just bought my soapbase and came in the mail yesterday before I went on vacation and I made some soap to take with me and OMG!!!! The soap base actually lathers. I bought the Goat's Milk soap base and I can tell when it melted in the boiler that it was going to be a different base due to its light consistency than the other soap bases that I have used or have claimed to be Goat's milk base and never lathers up

This one achieves an awesome lather and I am excited to buy more from WSP so that I can get the best bases for the right price!! Happy birthday to me!!


----------

